# Photography Forum : Read First.



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2009)

Feel free to share your work here.
Members with a Supporting Membership, or a Gold Key Membership may use our Photo Album feature, as well as upload attachments.

Regular members may link to off-site galleries like Flickr or Picasa.

*
Content Restrictions:*


Anything of a mature nature should be clearly labeled in the title. (**NSFW**)
No Nudes. (Nudes may be shared in *MT AfterDark*)
Photos of a sensitive nature(crime scene, accident scene, battlefield) please label as **Sensitive**
Please be respectful of other photographers work and their copyrights.


Enjoy.​


----------



## ShelleyK (May 13, 2009)

Pssst....Its FLICKR


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2009)

Heh.  Well, I had the link right. LOL!

I've moved some threads from around the site in, and will move a few more in as I find them and they seem appropriate.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 13, 2009)

Bob....

you're so cool... but then you knew that.


----------



## shesulsa (May 14, 2009)

Question on the intellectual property clause:  do photos posted on MartialTalk.com then become the intellectual property of MT?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 14, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Question on the intellectual property clause:  do photos posted on MartialTalk.com then become the intellectual property of MT?



All your pics are belong to us.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Question on the intellectual property clause:  do photos posted on MartialTalk.com then become the intellectual property of MT?


From the TOS


> *License Granted by Users' Submissions*
> Certain areas of this site, such as Bulletin Board, allow users to submit images and/or text to this site. By submitting such MATERIALS to this site, the user agrees that he or she personally created such materials and owns all rights in the materials, that the materials do not violate the rights of third parties and that the user grants SilverStar WebDesigns, Inc. a license to use the materials as SilverStar WebDesigns, Inc., in its sole discretion, sees fit. The user also assumes the risk that such materials may be copied by others and assumes the risk of, and agrees to indemnify and hold SilverStar WebDesigns, Inc. harmless for, such third-party use of the materials.



Legal Stuff


> *4:LICENSE.*
> BY POSTING COMMUNICATIONS, USER GRANTS:
> A. TO COMPANY: A ROYALTY-FREE, PERPETUAL, IRREVOCABLE NONEXCLUSIVE LICENSE TO USE, REPRODUCE, MODIFY, PUBLISH, TRANSLATE, DISTRIBUTE, PERFORM AND DISPLAY THOSE COMMUNICATIONS ALONE OR AS PART OF OTHER WORKS IN ANY FORM, MEDIA, OR TECHNOLOGY WHETHER NOW KNOWN OR HEREAFTER DEVELOPED AND SUBLICENSE SUCH RIGHTS THROUGH MULTIPLE TIERS OF SUBLICENSEES.
> B. TO OTHER USERS: THE RIGHT TO ACCESS, VIEW, STORE, AND REPRODUCE THE COMMUNICATIONS FOR PERSONAL USE.



So, in short no. You retain your copyright. You do however give us permission to use it.


----------

